# random Freeze and reboot



## kolbycrouch (May 23, 2009)

ive been having some problem with my freebsd 7.2 install, it will randomly freeze when im in X, it could do it in console but im hardly in console. it started doing it a few times, and now it reboots very quickly. after reboot it saves something like "savecore: reboot after panic"
does anyone know why this is happening? never has in my other installs.

if i need to post configs just ask which one, i would have done so already but i have no idea why this is happening, someone on a mailing list suggesting building world and kernel, which i have just done with custom cflags, i cant confirm yet wether this works or not but ill post back if the problem goes away

thanks in advance.


----------



## ale (May 23, 2009)

kolbycrouch said:
			
		

> after reboot it saves something like "savecore: reboot after panic"


Try going, as root, in /var/crash and look what's there.
Try running crashinfo(8) to get more info about the crash.
Try rebuilding the kernel with default cflags.
Try getting a backtrace and report it to the freebsd-bugs mailing list.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/developers-handbook/kerneldebug.html


----------



## kolbycrouch (May 24, 2009)

actually my kernel was built without any cflags
i rebuilt world and kernel with my custom make.conf, and i have not had a crash since. so im pretty sure i solved the problem


----------



## kolbycrouch (May 25, 2009)

oops. i take that back, i woke up this morning, turned on my monitor and was greeted by the console login, i had X running when i went to sleep last night, so i believe it crashed

/edit, here is a large segment from crashinfo:

```
swapon: adding /dev/ad4s1b as swap device
Starting file system checks:
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a0c190597875d36 removed.
/dev/ad4s1a: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ad4s1a: clean, 13369210 free (117010 frags, 1656525 blocks, 0.6% fragmentation)
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1a is ufsid/4a0c190597875d36.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a0ae6f92d6dbba0 removed.
/dev/ad4s1d: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ad4s1d: clean, 99129372 free (6028 frags, 12390418 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1d is ufsid/4a0ae6f92d6dbba0.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a0c190597875d36 removed.
Setting hostuuid: 805c7542-feeb-1210-b3bd-c628eb6819f9.
Setting hostid: 0xbb0f4141.
Mounting local file systems:
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a0ae6f92d6dbba0 removed.
.
Setting hostname: FreeBSD.
net.inet6.ip6.auto_linklocal: 
1
 -> 
0

kern.coredump: 
1
 -> 
0

vfs.usermount: 
0
 -> 
1

kern.ipc.shmmax: 
33554432
 -> 
67108864

kern.ipc.shmall: 
8192
 -> 
32768

kern.maxfiles: 
12328
 -> 
25000

dev.pcm.0.play.vchans: 
1
 -> 
4

dev.pcm.0.rec.vchans: 
1
 -> 
4

lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
nfe0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=8<VLAN_MTU>
	ether 00:1b:b9:d5:42:c5
	inet 0.0.0.0 netmask 0xff000000 broadcast 255.255.255.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
Additional routing options:
.
Starting devd.
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest: 
C1
 -> 
C1

Additional IP options:
.
Mounting NFS file systems:
.
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat /usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg /usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib/compat /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg /usr/local/lib/gcc-4.2.5 /usr/local/lib/gcc/i386-portbld-freebsd7.2/3.4.6 /usr/local/lib/gcc43 /usr/local/lib/nss /usr/local/lib/qt4 /usr/local/lib/wine /usr/local/lib/zsh
a.out ldconfig path: /usr/lib/aout /usr/lib/compat/aout
Creating and/or trimming log files:
.
Starting syslogd.
Checking for core dump on /dev/ad4s1b...
savecore: no dumps found
Initial i386 initialization:
.
Additional ABI support:
 linux
.
Starting rpcbind.
NFS access cache time=60
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider md0 is ufsid/4a183f86a1435405.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a183f86a1435405 removed.
Clearing /tmp (X related).
Starting mountd.
Starting nfsd.
Starting local daemons:
.
Updating motd
.
Mounting late file systems:
.
Starting ntpd.
Starting powerd.
Starting musicpd.
No "audio_output" defined in config file
Attempt to detect audio output device
Attempting to detect a oss audio device
Successfully detected a oss audio device
Starting default moused:
.
Starting dbus.
Starting hald.
Starting cupsd.
Configuring syscons:
 blanktime
 allscreens
.
Starting sshd.
Starting cron.
Local package initialization:
.

Sat May 23 13:25:19 CDT 2009
May 23 13:25:46 FreeBSD pulseaudio[1234]: pid.c: Daemon already running.
WARNING: mount of da0s2 denied due to unsupported optional features
May 23 13:25:53 FreeBSD gnome-keyring-daemon[1212]: couldn't allocate secure memory to keep passwords and or keys from being written to the disk
May 23 13:26:13 FreeBSD su: kolby to root on /dev/ttyp0
May 23 13:26:50 FreeBSD su: kolby to root on /dev/ttyp1
pid 8919 (npviewer.bin), uid 1001: exited on signal 11
pid 10705 (npviewer.bin), uid 1001: exited on signal 11
pid 16767 (npviewer.bin), uid 1001: exited on signal 11
pid 23516 (npviewer.bin), uid 1001: exited on signal 11
pid 23618 (npviewer.bin), uid 1001: exited on signal 11
pid 23962 (npviewer.bin), uid 1001: exited on signal 11
pid 23986 (npviewer.bin), uid 1001: exited on signal 11
pid 23960 (npviewer.bin), uid 1001: exited on signal 11
pid 23959 (npviewer.bin), uid 1001: exited on signal 11
pid 23958 (npviewer.bin), uid 1001: exited on signal 11
pid 23937 (npviewer.bin), uid 1001: exited on signal 11
pid 23987 (npviewer.bin), uid 1001: exited on signal 11
pid 24114 (npviewer.bin), uid 1001: exited on signal 11
May 24 01:15:06 FreeBSD gnome-keyring-daemon[1212]: dbus failure unregistering from session: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
May 24 01:15:06 FreeBSD gnome-keyring-daemon[1212]: dbus failure unregistering from session: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
May 24 01:28:21 FreeBSD su: BAD SU kolby to root on /dev/ttyp2
May 24 01:28:24 FreeBSD su: kolby to root on /dev/ttyp2
nfe0: link state changed to DOWN
nfe0: link state changed to UP
May 24 13:23:37 FreeBSD su: kolby to root on /dev/ttyp1
May 24 13:23:56 FreeBSD dhclient[399]: connection closed
May 24 13:23:56 FreeBSD dhclient[399]: exiting.
May 24 16:36:49 FreeBSD su: kolby to root on /dev/ttyp3
May 24 16:50:16 FreeBSD su: kolby to root on /dev/ttyp6
May 24 18:39:45 FreeBSD su: kolby to root on /dev/ttyp3
pid 66882 (finch), uid 1001: exited on signal 11
panic: brelvp: Buffer 0xc6a9f774 not on queue.
cpuid = 1
Uptime: 1d12h41m45s
Physical memory: 2922 MB
Dumping 329 MB: 314 298 282 266 250 234 218 202 186 170 154 138 122 106 90 74 58 42 26 10

------------------------------------------------------------------------
kernel config

config: File /boot/kernel/kernel doesn't contain configuration file. Either unsupported, or not compiled with INCLUDE_CONFIG_FILE
```
does anyone see a problem, ive had other freebsd installs before that have not done this.
it could have been me taking a few configs from a pc-bsd install
the only other thing i can think of is it crashing from vidcontrol, but that seems highly unlikely

should i have coredump enabled or not, right now it isnt but ive never had this on any other install so im not sure.


----------



## ale (May 25, 2009)

Yes, enable coredump.
And also create the /var/crash directory as root and chmod it to 700.


----------



## kolbycrouch (May 25, 2009)

i have the /var/crash directory, but i will chmod it
so enabling coredump will fix it?
thank you so much for the quick reply, 
actually i didnt know what it was, but the pc-bsd sysctl.conf i stole had it disabled, so is it enabled by default or do i have to do something other than create that directory to enable it?

thanks for everything.


----------



## ale (May 25, 2009)

No, it will not fix it, but you'll get a core dump so you can analyze the trouble reading the link I've posted in the first post.
Maybe in pcbsd it's disable to not scary the users or just because they are too optimistic.
Did you stole also /etc/rc.conf or /etc/defaults/rc.conf? There there are some things that may prevent generating a core dump. Check also the value of the debug.minidump sysctl: it should be set to 1, especially if you RAM is greater than the free space in /var. You can set this in /etc/sysctl.conf.


----------



## kolbycrouch (May 25, 2009)

i did steal /etc/rc.conf
but there isnt anything unusual in it, i evev commented a few lines.
i dont have /var on a seperate partition so thers about 40gb of space there.
i guess now its just a matter of waiting for it to crash.
i did take out alot of wierd lines from the pc-bsd configs that i never had on my pure freebsd installs, I think it might help since i have never had this problem without them


----------



## kolbycrouch (May 26, 2009)

well it happended again, and now i have a core dump in /var/crash called /var/crash/vmcore.X (x being a number, i have 0-2)
but this file is about 345mb, so how do i know what to post?

thanks in advance, and hopefully ill get this problem solved before i have to change back over to that crusty penguin and his pet buffalo.


----------



## ale (May 26, 2009)

You can try running crashinfo.
In the link I've provided (but it's seems that's not interesting for you) you'll find how to get a backtrace.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2009)

[cmd=]crashinfo -d /var/crash/ -n $num -k /boot/kernel/kernel[/cmd] should work.

$num would be the number in vmcore._n_

Redirect it to a file. It's quite a lot of data.


----------



## kolbycrouch (May 26, 2009)

@dutchdaemon, that gave me the exact same thing i posted a while ago, that large segment from crashinfo


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2009)

But also the exact same stuff right around the time of the panic?


----------



## kolbycrouch (May 26, 2009)

i think i might have to delete /var/crash/core.txt.2
i had used crashinfo a few times before i enabled core dumping and it wrote to that file, but now that i have a vmcore.2 its writing to the same file but nothing has changed at all, its the old crash. the exact same in every way to the one a posted earlier

/edit, no deleting it and running that line again still gives me the same file.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2009)

Does that mean that you always see finch bombing out right before a panic?


----------



## kolbycrouch (May 26, 2009)

no everytime i start finch i get a segfault 11 when my buddy list comes up, it was just coincidence that it had a panic right after.

/edit i might just reinstall freebsd, i stole alot of configs from pc-bsd and built a custom kernel, both were unnecessary.
if i get the same problems with 7.2 then ill go for 6.4 or 8.0, im under the impression that freebsd-current is like debian testing, maybe not ready for serious production machines but generally fine for desktops.


----------



## kolbycrouch (Jun 15, 2009)

late reply, but the problem is still there, completely reinstalled 7.2 and have tried 8.0-current, it doesnt really reboot on current, it also has this problem on the console, so i suppose that rules out the nvidia driver


----------



## kolbycrouch (Jun 16, 2009)

not sure if this is any problem but here are some hardware specs

amd athlon 64 x2
3gb ram
nvidia geforce 6150 se integrated graphics

if anything else is needed just ask


----------

